# Shrimp Farming



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.dglobe.com/business/agriculture/4490131-fledgling-shrimp-industry-launches-minn-center


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I couldn't pull up the link Cy, crappy connection......but, they's a lot of folks that have lost their ass trying that around these parts.....a lot.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> I couldn't pull up the link Cy, crappy connection......but, they's a lot of folks that have lost their ass trying that around these parts.....a lot.


Yea I'm skeptical also.Seen a lot of value added investments fail.I think it was open to buying shares but I didn't invest.

There was a Talapia fish farm here that failed.Wood from straw,Cellolose ethanol.Meat packing plant.And a few others that failed or struggling.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://trushrimpcompany.com/


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> Yea I'm skeptical also.Seen a lot of value added investments fail.I think it was open to buying shares but I didn't invest.
> 
> There was a Talapia fish farm here that failed.Wood from straw,Cellolose ethanol.Meat packing plant.And a few others that failed or struggling.


The Department of Corrections tried Tilapia at the the Women's Prison here in Wyoming, and it failed.


----------

